# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  جمال سالم (الراكوبة)

## مرهف

*عندما كان جمال سالم يلعب للمريخ في كل مباراة كنت اضيع يدي علي قلبي 
خشية علي المريخ فجمال سالم ضعيف من ناصية صد الكرات من خارج منطقة الجزاء وهذه نقطة ضعف لا يستطيع
ان يتغلب عليها ابداً فأي كرة مصوبة علي شباكه من خارج منطقة الجزاء فهي هدف الا ان كان المهاجم ضعيف
وكان جمال سبب رئيسي في خروج المريخ من تمهيدي البطولة الافريقية سابقاً فهو يضيع مجهود الفريق في لحظة غفلة
ويرمي باستعدادات الفريق وما يصرفه النادي في سلة المهملات في لحظات
فيوم ان انهي عقده مع المريخ حمدت الله حمداً فاق حمدي يوم ان شطب الهلال احمد الباشا
..
مبروك لجماهير المريخ ان اصبح للهلال اكثر من راكوبة فيا (جمال ابو عشرين) عندما يصطاده مهاجمي سودان المريخ
...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحمد لله رب العالمين

خازوق وربنا فك المريخ من شره

شكرا كردنه ماقصرت تب 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاهداف الكارثية في شباك جمال سالم




*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*اقسم بالله  ما كنت بطمئن لما اشوف جمال سالم في مرمي المريخ
الحمد لله بلا وانجلا
                        	*

----------

